# Pets at home and ferrets!



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Nobbly Gnawer Small Pet Treat by Pets at Home | Pets at Home

I was shocked to see they recommend this for ferrets, a ferret is not a rodent and in my opinion this toy certainly makes it look like they are, I can not see any ferret ever using this toy, and find it quite dangerous who agrees? is it worth e-mailing them.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

They could quite easily chew chunks off that...and mine probably would. How silly. I saw one of those corn on the cob things advertised for ferrets once, unreal. Complain, I would! xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I never bought it but I thought jeeez people new to ferrets could believe them and by this and then their ferret could be ill. Im always looking for good toys for them the best yet that they love is a hard boiled egg in the shell.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

I know, there arent alot of toys aimed at ferrets so any new ferret owners would jump at something because it had a pic of a ferret on. I truly believe that [email protected] think ferrets are rodents, with rodenty teeth. They really are pants.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

fuzzymum said:


> I know, there arent alot of toys aimed at ferrets so any new ferret owners would jump at something because it had a pic of a ferret on. I truly believe that [email protected] think ferrets are rodents, with rodenty teeth. They really are pants.


I think that too, it certainly looks like they don't know much about them. Its quite sad really you'd think they would research animals better before selling things for them, end of the day to new pet owners, you see a shop called Pets at Home you think well that's great least they know what they are talking about. Ferrets are beautiful pets and I will never be without them in my life.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

i wouldve thought it was completely pointless for ferrets and poss just give them a tummy full of wood bits! 

they are totally different teeth to rodents so they dont need anything like that do they?!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

LostGirl said:


> i wouldve thought it was completely pointless for ferrets and poss just give them a tummy full of wood bits!
> 
> they are totally different teeth to rodents so they dont need anything like that do they?!


Exactly its crazy


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I would complain, a belly full of wood and a big vet bill me thinks


----------

